# Reptile Show Display Cases



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, we have a brand new product in stock, exclusive to Swell. It's an acrylic reptile display case. With it being so transparent, the picture doesn't quite do it justice.

The case is perfect to exhibit your reptiles if you're entering them into shows

They're also ideal for housing smaller animals like baby geckos or spiders. 

The lid is fantastic and one of its best features - it slides across and locks with a sophisticated magnet locking system. You'll find it easy to open but don't worry, it's unlikely your reptile will be able to escape or cause chaos.


----------

